

Decentralizing Identity - bdr
http://continuations.com/post/79187457919/decentralizing-identity

======
loladesoto
authenticating via social media involves a very poor risk/reward ratio. i very
rarely resort to it.

until the [identity/trust/data] model changes, identity services sh/could do a
much better job of explaining the benefits (apart from expediency) of using
them as an authenticator provider, and find smarter ways to address the
conversion hit.

but we all know that won't happen; someone will simply innovate around that
broken model instead. one hopes/expects.

